# In need of a good cheap pipe. Where?



## SoldierOfTheRock

So here is my question, what is a good cheap pipe? I know there are many kinds, but I think I would prefer a traditional bent style. (Methinks that is what it is called.) I actually already love the smell of Capt. Black tobacco... just need a pipe.

All ranting about pipes is welcome, though remember I am just a poor college student...

Thanks in advance!
Joshua


----------



## Kevin Lewis

*got one right here*

Brass elbow pipe....what do you need it for?


----------



## Herald

Reformed-Kermit said:


> Brass elbow pipe....what do you need it for?


----------



## G.Wetmore

How much do you want to spend?


The only way that i would smoke captain black is if I was in prison, and thats all I could get.


----------



## Craig

Depends on your definition of cheap...most malls will have some sort of tobbaconist and they'll have a jar of relatively inexpensive pipes. I bought mine for $15-$20.00

I first bought a corn cobb pipe for $2.99 to make sure I actually enjoyed it. Corn cobb's aren't great, but it's a cheap way to get started. I bet Walmart would have those around their pipe tobacco.


----------



## kvanlaan

1 cob corn, 1 length balsa or other low-density wood dowel less than 1 cm in diameter, 1 length thick steel wire (or drill with long, narrow bit)

Heat wire to red hot, bore hole through length of dowel, ream out top 3/4 of 2" section of cob, cut hole in side of cob near bottom same diameter as dowel, insert dowel near bottom of cob. 

Fill with Cap'n Black (or Drum if you want to get real classy like), put on beaten straw hat, overalls, and knock out half your teeth so you can sit on front porch and look really authentic.

Voila, cheap pipe!


----------



## Craig

Leave it to a Dutchman to out-cheap me


----------



## Augusta

kvanlaan said:


> 1 cob corn, 1 length balsa or other low-density wood dowel less than 1 cm in diameter, 1 length thick steel wire (or drill with long, narrow bit)
> 
> Heat wire to red hot, bore hole through length of dowel, ream out top 3/4 of 2" section of cob, cut hole in side of cob near bottom same diameter as dowel, insert dowel near bottom of cob.
> 
> Fill with Cap'n Black (or Drum if you want to get real classy like), put on beaten straw hat, overalls, and knock out half your teeth so you can sit on front porch and look really authentic.
> 
> Voila, cheap pipe!



This is exactly what my Mom and her brothers and sisters used to do.   

And that brass pipe picture was a gut-buster!!


----------



## kvanlaan

> Leave it to a Dutchman to out-cheap me



Yep, don't even bother trying...

Unless, of course, you want to scrounge the doweling and pick a cob out of the trash. In that case, you've out-cheaped me!


----------



## G.Wetmore

joshua said:


> Have you ever tried Sangria in your pipe, Sir? (Tobacco, not wine)
> 
> It's one of my favorite kinds of pipe tobacco.



No, I've never heard of it. Who makes it?

I usually smoke various McClelland blends, and quite a few others. But my cheaper bulk tobacco is Peter Stokkebye luxury navy flake. It is a virginia flake that has just a bit of perique in it. You can buy it bulk for really cheap and it's great tobacco.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock

You know... if I didnt figure I would mame myself in the process I might actually make one. I will check for the ol' corncob pipe... 

Is Captain Black really that horrible? I really do think it smells amazing... of course, I have not been around much else. I should have known better... I have read the other posts concerning these things. We have some tobacco conasours indeed!


----------



## G.Wetmore

SoldierOfTheRock said:


> You know... if I didnt figure I would mame myself in the process I might actually make one. I will check for the ol' corncob pipe...
> 
> Is Captain Black really that horrible? I really do think it smells amazing... of course, I have not been around much else. I should have known better... I have read the other posts concerning these things. We have some tobacco conasours indeed!



I guess if your into aromatic blends it might not be that bad, even though it is considered a very low grade aromatic. I personally do not smoke aromatic blends. I used to, but now it just tastes like I am smoking air freshener. So I usually smoke all natural untopped (no additives) tobacco. 99% of the time I just smoke Virginia blends. I will have the occasional English blend, but I don't like the last half of the bowl with latakia, so I just stick to virginia tobacco.


----------



## jolivetti

*Cry once*

I suppose buying pipes is like buying tools. It's better to cry once. That is, better to pay for the best one you can now (your local pipe store can help) and let it sting for a few minutes than buying a junky one and having to do it over again when you get sick of it. 

My wife bought me a stanwell pipe and it's grand.


----------



## Richard King

Okay
Here is how cheap a West Texan can be:

30 years ago in the first year of my marriage my wife and I smelled some smoke from a pipe someone was smoking.
I said, "man that smells great doesn't it?"
"She said, yes I have always loved the smell of pipe smoke."
Then when I had a birthday I suddenly had a pipe and some really nice tobacco.
Didn't cost a dime.

Through the years my mother in law has more than once used the same idea as a gift for me. So I have a nice collection now.


----------



## G.Wetmore

jolivetti said:


> I suppose buying pipes is like buying tools. It's better to cry once. That is, better to pay for the best one you can now (your local pipe store can help) and let it sting for a few minutes than buying a junky one and having to do it over again when you get sick of it.
> 
> My wife bought me a stanwell pipe and it's grand.



I agree. If you think that you are going to get into smoking a pipe, you don't want a garbage pipe. Pipe's that are dirt cheap are full of flaws, won't take a pipe cleaner good, and have cheap briar so they burn too hot. I thought like this before and bought a Dr. Grabow and the wood eventually split in half because the briar was so bad.

I would recommend looking on ebay for an estate pipe. It will be a used pipe, but just clean it up really good and it will already be broken in. And if you are going to smoke aromatics out of it, you don't really have to worry about what has been smoked in it before. I would search for Savonelli or Peterson or GBD or BC or something along those lines. They are pretty decent pipes, but if you get them on ebay you can find them really cheap. The only thing I would caution is watch out for junk pipes on ebay. You will see auctions with about 10 pipes that will go for under $20, and try your best not to be tempted to buy them unless you know there is one or two pipes in there that are really good. There are some people selling cheap brands there. But there are also people selling really nice castello's and higher grade pipes. You want to find something right in the middle.

If you are looking to save money, I would avoid your local tobacconist. If they charge $75 for a pipe you can usually find it on an internet retailer for about $50 and as an estate pipe on ebay for about $15-25 (maybe cheaper).


----------



## Philip A

I just ordered a new pipe from Iwan Ries HERE. They currently have a 50%-60% off sale on GBD pipes, so I bought one of their Churchwardens for $40:





A pastor friend got me started on an estate Medico; probably a little on the cheap side (and free for me), but it's been good so far.

Here's a good discussion by some URC ministers on enjoying tobacco:
To bet, drink, smoke, and chew, and run with girls who do | part 8: Tobacco (continued).


----------



## tdowns

*I got mine here....*

These guys have some great starter pipes, but also have some just above that...I bought a Nording, with tobacco, the tool, the cleaners, and even a little how to guide for 50 bucks...including shipping, and it's a quality pipe...they are very nice on the phone, can help you with a selection of pipe-weed....Just get a little of three kinds or something....the middle-earth series is fun, and their house tobaccy, the Just For Him....is really nice, and still my favorite......browse the site, there is tons of info on pipes, types of pipes, tobacco's, blends, tons of great info.

http://www.justforhim.com/pipes/index.html


----------



## SRoper

If you aren't willing to spend around $50 for something like a Stanwell, I'd stick with a corncob pipe. It is possible to get a good quality estate pipe for less, but that requires that you know what you are looking for.


----------



## CDM

G.Wetmore said:


> How much do you want to spend?
> 
> 
> The only way that i would smoke captain black is if I was in prison, and thats all I could get.



 

Don't despise the Ol' Cap'n though - for a poor student its marvelous.

Go to the local tobacconist and buy "the most popular" ounce. In the Carolina's that's around $2.00


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Hey:

You mean you are a Baptist and you want to smoke?  What is the world coming to?

Blessings,

-CH


----------



## MrMerlin777

Philip A said:


> I just ordered a new pipe from Iwan Ries HERE. They currently have a 50%-60% off sale on GBD pipes, so I bought one of their Churchwardens for $40:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pastor friend got me started on an estate Medico; probably a little on the cheap side (and free for me), but it's been good so far.
> 
> Here's a good discussion by some URC ministers on enjoying tobacco:
> To bet, drink, smoke, and chew, and run with girls who do | part 8: Tobacco (continued).



Thanks for the link. 

I have a 16in clay church warden in my collection but have always wanted a briar one. Looks like this site may have one in my price range.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock

CalvinandHodges said:


> Hey:
> 
> You mean you are a Baptist and you want to smoke?  What is the world coming to?
> 
> Blessings,
> 
> -CH



Yes... it is true. However, at college I go to a Presbyterian church.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock

Following Philip A's recommendation I have selected a pipe for comment.

http://www.iwanries.com/GBD_Pub_508_P6486C61.cfm

Would this be wise? Or should I stick with a churchwarden style?

Thanks,
Joshua


----------



## G.Wetmore

SoldierOfTheRock said:


> Following Philip A's recommendation I have selected a pipe for comment.
> 
> http://www.iwanries.com/GBD_Pub_508_P6486C61.cfm
> 
> Would this be wise? Or should I stick with a churchwarden style?
> 
> Thanks,
> Joshua



A churchwarden is a novelty pipe. they are fun to have and smoke, but if this is your first pipe, stick with a standard pipe that is easy to carry and smoke. If you have a lot of pipes, a churchwarden is kind of fun, but they are a challenge to keep clean. You will be hard pressed to find pipe cleaners that will fit through a churchwarden stem.


----------



## Philip A

I agree with Greg. The 508 would definitely be a better one to start with, then get a churchwarden later if you want a cooler smoke (in both senses of the word!).

While you're there, you can order some Westminster tobacco .


----------



## Philip A

MrMerlin777 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I have a 16in clay church warden in my collection but have always wanted a briar one. Looks like this site may have one in my price range.



Wow, 16 inches! You can set that thing in your lap to smoke!


----------



## SRoper

G.Wetmore said:


> A churchwarden is a novelty pipe. they are fun to have and smoke, but if this is your first pipe, stick with a standard pipe that is easy to carry and smoke. If you have a lot of pipes, a churchwarden is kind of fun, but they are a challenge to keep clean. You will be hard pressed to find pipe cleaners that will fit through a churchwarden stem.



You can find 12" pipe cleaners without too much difficulty, but I don't know if they make them any longer. My second pipe was a churchwarden. I had a pair of pants with a loop for hammer or something, and I would stick my churchwarden in there.


----------

